# international schools in Cairo



## Catrien de Wijkerslooth

Dear all,

I have just moved to Egypt and am looking for a good international primary school for my daughter. Can anyone recommend any primary school please?

Thank you.
Kind regards,
Catrien


----------



## txlstewart

Which curriculum--American or British? Location? Will your employer be paying tuition?


----------



## Catrien de Wijkerslooth

I prefer the British Curriculum. My work is located in Nasr city, so anywhere not too far from there (Rehab, new Cairo that I know so far) and the employer will pay the tuition.
Thanks so much
Catrien


txlstewart said:


> Which curriculum--American or British? Location? Will your employer be paying tuition?


----------



## GM1

where do you live? Because that is important, for the time your daughter will be travelling each school day.


----------



## Catrien de Wijkerslooth

I am still trying to find a house (still in temporary accommodation) and trying to find the best place to live. The only permanent thing is my work at the moment, which is in Nasr city.
Any advice is welcome.
thanks again
Catrien


GM1 said:


> where do you live? Because that is important, for the time your daughter will be travelling each school day.


----------



## txlstewart

Catrien de Wijkerslooth said:


> I am still trying to find a house (still in temporary accommodation) and trying to find the best place to live. The only permanent thing is my work at the moment, which is in Nasr city.
> Any advice is welcome.
> thanks again
> Catrien


NCBIS is good. Ask your employer if others use a particular school, then ask them. Go online and check their credentials. Make sure that the staff is comprised of certified teachers that are native speakers. Research is key


----------



## Catrien de Wijkerslooth

Dear txlstewart,
Thanks so much for this advice. This is part of my research.
Cheers,
Catrien


txlstewart said:


> NCBIS is good. Ask your employer if others use a particular school, then ask them. Go online and check their credentials. Make sure that the staff is comprised of certified teachers that are native speakers. Research is key


----------



## GM1

Make a search of the forum, we have discussed schools before: Expat Forum For Expats, For Moving Overseas And For Jobs Abroad - Search Results (this search is only for _international school_ )
What about the Dutch school (a stream in the NCBIS)? http://www.stichtingnob.nl/onderwij...international-school-dutch-stream-(b-o-).aspx


----------



## CatMandoo

This is one of the best (if not the best) British Schools in Cairo.

Modern English School Cairo
Address: New Cairo South of Mubarak Police Academy Egypt 
Phone Number: 2617 0005-11
Fax Number: 2617 0020
Website: www.mescairo.com
Email: [email protected]


----------



## Lanason

No debate - NCBIS is better than MES
My kids are at NCBiS ask any questions you like.....

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------

